# NBC Universal's plans



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

Anyone know when NBC Universal plans to offer the Sci-Fi channel in HD to the satellite providers?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You are assuming they have such plans?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

n-spring said:


> Anyone know when NBC Universal plans to offer the Sci-Fi channel in HD to the satellite providers?





Jim5506 said:


> You are assuming they have such plans?


Yes, they do

Press Release

DIRECTV To Offer 100 National HD Channels in 2007
LAS VEGAS, Jan. 8, 2007 - DIRECTV, the nation's leading satellite television service provider, is hailing 2007 as the "Year of HD" with the planned launch and carriage of 100 national high-definition (HD) channels. With this substantial HD muscle, DIRECTV will offer three-times more HD programming than any other multi-channel distributor, with the majority of these channels launching in Q3.

DIRECTV also announced today that it currently has signed agreements, or agreements in principle, with more than 70 major networks including:

* A&E
* Bravo
* Cartoon Network
* CNN
* Food Network
* FX
* HGTV
* MTV
* National Geographic 
* NFL Network
* *SciFi Channel*
* Speed
* TBS
* The History Channel
* The Weather Channel
* USA Network
read the rest of the release
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4130030


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

To be fair... that was a DirecTV press release. I have not seen an NBC Universal press release that says they have any plans for SciFi in HD. Actually, I remember seeing one article that reportedly they were surprised to see DirecTV announcing their non-existent HD channel!

DirecTV announced a lot of channels for other people... who knows if/when those people will actually announce for themselves, but unless and until they do... I take it all with a grain or three of salt.


----------

